# Need help with poor old Dream again...



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

As if I don't have enough going on here LOL. Being away taking care of my parents for the last two weeks...I came home to find Dreams fatty tumor or lipoma... whatever the heck it is much worse. For a few months it has occasionally oozed or bled a bit, but not bad. I at first thought it was a hot spot underneath where the skin tag thingy was. Now it is really icky, has grown a lot and very oozy... I just spent 30 minutes cleaning it up and using antibiotic ointment.

I now am positive it is a mast cell tumor - I have dealt with them before with my lab Gwen... she had one on her neck, it was removed only to come back 2 years later. She was already so sick with congestive heart failure that the vet had to remove it with a local instead of putting her under.

My question is...in a dog that old (12.5) already past life expectancy for a large Lab, would you have it removed, or just keep it as clean as possible and leave it be? My Vet does not want to put Dream under anymore - we had to in September for a dental and it was frightening all around. If any of you remember, poor Dream has been through the ringer with many many surgeries for past 4 years.

I am heading over to our holistic guy this afternoon to get Hurleys supplements, I will ask him if he has anything for the time being. I really don't have the time to get her to the Vet, as cold hearted as that may seem to some. My brother is only here until tomorrow - then I am back at mom and dads full time.

What else can be thrown at me right now? Geesh I feel like Job.

Thanks,

Julie


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

It really needs to be aspirated and tested first.

Mast Cell is devious. It can mastitize incredibly quickly. My Nikki went from one lump to hundreds in 2 days.

I would get to the Vet asap.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd get to the Vet, too. Once you know exactly what it is you can make whatever decision you must. I hope you are wrong...I love being wrong sometimes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you are sure it is the fatty tumor that has burst it will be nasty with like a really thin blood. The best thing is to not put anything on it. Just blot it and let it dry out. Beau had one on his neck and it used to bleed every now and then. It looked bad and I was sure it was something bad but my vet assured me that it wasnt the mast cell. If you think it is it might be the tumor then I would take her to the vet.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How is Dreams today? Did you go to the vets? 

What you describe sounds like a sebaceous cyst that needs some antibiotics. Tucker has had a few of these rupture. One of them will heal, then fill up with fluid again and rupture - leaking oil, thinned out blood, or thick blood sometimes. If it's the ugly brown pasty stuff coming out its probably infected.

I hope for Dreams sake it isn't mast cell, but if that's what you really think it is I hope you got to the vets. What NuttinButGoldens mentions is exactly what happened to one of Tucker's friends years ago. She wound up covered with small lumps and didn't last long at all.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all,

The tumor was Vet checked... and now vet checked again. Dream is having it removed on Thursday with a local (thankfully). It had ulcerated in a few places last week, so besides the oozing, and occasional bleeding it was causing her some discomfort. My Vet is not even going to send it out for pathology - we would not do any other forms of treatment anyway.

Please keep my sweet Dreamie puppy in your thoughts and prayers.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers coming your way..... on all fronts. Please keep us posted on sweet Dream.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dreammom said:


> Please keep my sweet Dreamie puppy in your thoughts and prayers.


Done. Glad the vet is willing to do it with a local. Best of luck on Thursday. :crossfing


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Fingers crossed and good luck wishes on their way for Dream


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

prayers coming your way today and for thursday.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sending prayers for Dream....
My goodness, it's raining and pouring isn't it?
...& Hugs for you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Prayers coming your way from Cathy and Gunner...good luck!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending prayers for Dream....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope Dream is doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dream*

Prayers coming for Dream.


----------

